# Best city to live in Bavaria ??



## Angelhair

Hi guys!I am a young singleton relocating to Bavaria and am torn between Augsburg,Regensburg , _Nürnberg _and Ingolstadt.Any help??All info online seems great,its such a tough choice,seeing that i have not travelled there before.I am in the Medical Nursing profession and require to pin point a specific location in order to navigate my way through to finding a job.
My interests are hiking,art museums,classical music,yoga,Skiing,dining out with friends,enjoying a bit of the night life.
I do not fancy Munich as i believe its quiet an expensive place to be.What are your input?


----------



## Nononymous

Augsburg plays in the 1. Bundesliga, Nürnberg in the 2. Bundesliga, Ingolstadt has unfortunately slipped to the 3. Bundesliga but they have a decent chance of promotion this year, and Regensburg is off the charts completely.

Otherwise, from your perspective they will be largely indistinguishable.


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> Hi guys!I am a young singleton relocating to Bavaria and am torn between Augsburg,Regensburg , _Nürnberg _and Ingolstadt.Any help??All info online seems great,its such a tough choice,seeing that i have not travelled there before.I am in the Medical Nursing profession and require to pin point a specific location in order to navigate my way through to finding a job.
> My interests are hiking,art museums,classical music,yoga,Skiing,dining out with friends,enjoying a bit of the night life.
> I do not fancy Munich as i believe its quiet an expensive place to be.What are your input?


If you are single and not being sponsored through a job, what kind of visa will you be on and will it be a long term move, or just for a couple of years?


----------



## Angelhair

ALKB said:


> If you are single and not being sponsored through a job, what kind of visa will you be on and will it be a long term move, or just for a couple of years?


I am actively searching for a job,but not sure in which city.It will be on a work visa.I am immigrating to Germany.


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> I am actively searching for a job,but not sure in which city.It will be on a work visa.I am immigrating to Germany.


So you're looking for a job remotely (from South Africa, I take it?) and will then move to Germany under an employer-sponsored visa?

In that case - apply in all of the towns and see where somebody is willing to sponsor!

Nuremberg is the biggest but also furthest north, so if you want to have easy access to weekend-skiing, you might want to widen your search also to places like Garmisch-Partenkirchen. Unless that's too small for you?


----------



## Tellus

Hi, 
before you start searching for a place to live you should know that nurses and med personel in general need a recognition. Nuremberg is a wonderful town, you'll love it, very relaxed.








Recognition in Germany – Recognition finder


The Recognition Finder provides information about all the necessary steps to get your profession recognised in Germany (in German and English).




www.anerkennung-in-deutschland.de




AFAIK that will be the biggest problem because it takes a long time.


----------



## Angelhair

Tellus said:


> Hi,
> before you start searching for a place to live you should know that nurses and med personel in general need a recognition. Nuremberg is a wonderful town, you'll love it, very relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognition in Germany – Recognition finder
> 
> 
> The Recognition Finder provides information about all the necessary steps to get your profession recognised in Germany (in German and English).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anerkennung-in-deutschland.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK that will be the biggest problem because it takes a long time.


I agree. I have been at this process si ce last year already.I still learning the German language, and have some interviews lined up with Nursing recruitment agencies. I'm not actually sure what the terms and conditions of that recruitment would be. Here in South Africe agencies make you sign a 2 year job contract and if you choose to break that contract, the employee is liable to significant costs! Any idea/information on the this?? 


ALKB said:


> So you're looking for a job remotely (from South Africa, I take it?) and will then move to Germany under an employer-sponsored visa?
> 
> In that case - apply in all of the towns and see where somebody is willing to sponsor!
> 
> Nuremberg is the biggest but also furthest north, so if you want to have easy access to weekend-skiing, you might want to widen your search also to places like Garmisch-Partenkirchen. Unless that's too small for you?


----------



## Angelhair

ALKB said:


> So you're looking for a job remotely (from South Africa, I take it?) and will then move to Germany under an employer-sponsored visa?
> 
> In that case - apply in all of the towns and see where somebody is willing to sponsor!
> 
> Nuremberg is the biggest but also furthest north, so if you want to have easy access to weekend-skiing, you might want to widen your search also to places like Garmisch-Partenkirchen. Unless that's too small for you?


Yes correct,When you say an employee sponsored visa? What exactly does the employer sponsor with regards to the visa? 

Living close to Garmisch-Partenkirchen is will be lovely!! Iv been there and it's so refreshing!


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> Yes correct,When you say an employee sponsored visa? What exactly does the employer sponsor with regards to the visa?
> 
> Living close to Garmisch-Partenkirchen is will be lovely!! Iv been there and it's so refreshing!


You need an employer who is able and willing to sponsor a third country national - that's a considerable administrative effort and overall also not cheap.

Your visa will be tied to a specific job with a specific employer.

I am not sure about those recruitment agencies you mentioned. Do you have an example?


----------



## Angelhair

Nononymous said:


> Augsburg plays in the 1. Bundesliga, Nürnberg in the 2. Bundesliga, Ingolstadt has unfortunately slipped to the 3. Bundesliga but they have a decent chance of promotion this year, and Regensburg is off the charts completely.
> 
> Otherwise, from your perspective they will be largely indistinguishable.


Thanks for the tippo! Augsburg seems lovely! Is it an expensive city to live in?


ALKB said:


> You need an employer who is able and willing to sponsor a third country national - that's a considerable administrative effort and overall also not cheap.
> 
> Your visa will be tied to a specific job with a specific employer.
> 
> I am not sure about those recruitment agencies you mentioned. Do you have an example?


Well, it's a nursing recruitment agency based in Switzerland. They recruit nurses from Phillipines, India, etc. 
So let me get this.......... If I am employed by a hospital/medical company,and I wish to terminate the job contract prematurely, this would impact on my visa In what way? Is it a tedious and long process to obtain?? 
Also suppose I complete the probation period and contract, what will happen then to my visa/work permit?


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> Thanks for the tippo! Augsburg seems lovely! Is it an expensive city to live in?
> 
> Well, it's a nursing recruitment agency based in Switzerland. They recruit nurses from Phillipines, India, etc.
> So let me get this.......... If I am employed by a hospital/medical company,and I wish to terminate the job contract prematurely, this would impact on my visa In what way? Is it a tedious and long process to obtain??
> Also suppose I complete the probation period and contract, what will happen then to my visa/work permit?


Are you paying these agencies or is the employer paying?

Are they setting you up with a course in Germany to bring your qualification in line with a German one? There is a visa for that, too.

It's interesting that they don't tell you anything about the visa you will need. And a bit dodgy for my taste.

Processing times depend a bit on the country you are applying from, in pre-Covid times, three months or longer was quite normal. Now, I have no idea.

I might just not spend enough time in hospitals/the right hospitals, but I have never in my life met a nurse who was recruited from the Philippines or India. In the UK, yes, but not in Germany. By the way, why not work in Switzerland, if the recruitment agency is Swiss? Lots of German nurses work in Switzerland because the pay is so much better (but cost of living is higher, too!).

Have a look here, that's information from the German government:









Nursing professionals


The official portal of the Federal Government informs about the nursing profession, recognition of vocational qualifications and career prospects in Germany.




www.make-it-in-germany.com





Let's say your qualification has been recognised and you have a job offer. This applies:

"A visa or a residence permit for the purpose of obtaining qualified employment is issued for a maximum of four years. If a work contract has a shorter duration, a residence permit shall be issued for the duration of the contract.

If you’ve held a residence permit for employment purposes for at least 4 years, you may be entitled to obtain a settlement permit if certain requirements are fulfilled. This is essentially a permanent residence permit."

Source:









Work visa for qualified professionals


Would you like to work in Germany? See if you meet the requirements for a work visa for qualified professionals on the Federal Government's official portal.




www.make-it-in-germany.com





If you quit you'll have to have a different sponsor (employer) lined up to get a new residence permit. If you get fired, it depends a bit on how long you had been working in Germany before and what kind of employment visa you have. But generally speaking, you need a job that is eligible for visa sponsorship until you obtain an indefinite residence permit, which then no longer ties you to a specific reason to be in Germany (employment, spouse, studies, etc.)


----------



## *Sunshine*

Angelhair said:


> I agree. I have been at this process si ce last year already.I still learning the German language, and have some interviews lined up with Nursing recruitment agencies. I'm not actually sure what the terms and conditions of that recruitment would be. Here in South Africe agencies make you sign a 2 year job contract and if you choose to break that contract, the employee is liable to significant costs! Any idea/information on the this??


Forget the agencies! You don't need them.

If you have decided on Bavaria, check out this website:






Anerkennung von Gesundheitsfachberufen - Regierung von Oberbayern


Erteilung der Erlaubnis zum Führen der Berufsbezeichnung in einem Gesundheitsfachberuf




www.regierung.oberbayern.bayern.de





How well dk you already speak German? 



ALKB said:


> You need an employer who is able and willing to sponsor a third country national - that's a considerable administrative effort and overall also not cheap.


If you are patient and can follow instructions it is not that difficult and compared to other countries it is also not that expensive. The most expensive parts are usually learning German and having qualifications translated.


----------



## ALKB

*Sunshine* said:


> If you are patient and can follow instructions it is not that difficult and compared to other countries it is also not that expensive. The most expensive parts are usually learning German and having qualifications translated.


I agree, nevertheless, German employers tend to be unnerved by the process fairly quickly. I guess hospitals are probably seasoned sponsors.


----------



## Nononymous

Angelhair said:


> Thanks for the tippo! Augsburg seems lovely! Is it an expensive city to live in?


As they are playing in the top division, Augsburg's football tickets will be more expensive than those in the other cities. Otherwise I have no idea about relative cost of living.


----------



## Angelhair

ALKB said:


> Are you paying these agencies or is the employer paying?
> 
> Are they setting you up with a course in Germany to bring your qualification in line with a German one? There is a visa for that, too.
> 
> It's interesting that they don't tell you anything about the visa you will need. And a bit dodgy for my taste.
> 
> Processing times depend a bit on the country you are applying from, in pre-Covid times, three months or longer was quite normal. Now, I have no idea.
> 
> I might just not spend enough time in hospitals/the right hospitals, but I have never in my life met a nurse who was recruited from the Philippines or India. In the UK, yes, but not in Germany. By the way, why not work in Switzerland, if the recruitment agency is Swiss? Lots of German nurses work in Switzerland because the pay is so much better (but cost of living is higher, too!).
> 
> Have a look here, that's information from the German government:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nursing professionals
> 
> 
> The official portal of the Federal Government informs about the nursing profession, recognition of vocational qualifications and career prospects in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.make-it-in-germany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say your qualification has been recognised and you have a job offer. This applies:
> 
> "A visa or a residence permit for the purpose of obtaining qualified employment is issued for a maximum of four years. If a work contract has a shorter duration, a residence permit shall be issued for the duration of the contract.
> 
> If you’ve held a residence permit for employment purposes for at least 4 years, you may be entitled to obtain a settlement permit if certain requirements are fulfilled. This is essentially a permanent residence permit."
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work visa for qualified professionals
> 
> 
> Would you like to work in Germany? See if you meet the requirements for a work visa for qualified professionals on the Federal Government's official portal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.make-it-in-germany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you quit you'll have to have a different sponsor (employer) lined up to get a new residence permit. If you get fired, it depends a bit on how long you had been working in Germany before and what kind of employment visa you have. But generally speaking, you need a job that is eligible for visa sponsorship until you obtain an indefinite residence permit, which then no longer ties you to a specific reason to be in Germany (employment, spouse, studies, etc.)


No they are not charging me anything. The employer pays for all costs. And I suppose i will sign a binding Contract for 2 years. They also say that they are in a position to fast track my application should I sign the job contract. This alone is a huge cost.I generally don't like to be tied down by a binding contract, at the same time, I could use the fast track service! I'm assuming the fast track service will be far more complex should I choose to do it on my own without an agency involved. I have a B1 Level German certificate. Some employers may request a B2. In which case I will have to attend additional German classes to meet that requirement,and of course take a lesser pay,and lesser working hours. My aim is to Obtain the B2 and aquire full recognition from the start and get a decent salary with full working hours. I am actually a case manager working for a medical company here in South Africa. If I want to continue with this job in Germany, I would have to be registered first with the Authorities and then have work experience as a nurse in Germany before they will consider me as a Case manager. 
I had a look at the website you sent, it's quite good. As I say, there is pros and cons to agencies. I'm just at a dillema of deciding which one to go with, agency or Independent application.


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> No they are not charging me anything. The employer pays for all costs. And I suppose i will sign a binding Contract for 2 years. They also say that they are in a position to fast track my application should I sign the job contract. This alone is a huge cost.I generally don't like to be tied down by a binding contract, at the same time, I could use the fast track service! I'm assuming the fast track service will be far more complex should I choose to do it on my own without an agency involved. I have a B1 Level German certificate. Some employers may request a B2. In which case I will have to attend additional German classes to meet that requirement,and of course take a lesser pay,and lesser working hours. My aim is to Obtain the B2 and aquire full recognition from the start and get a decent salary with full working hours. I am actually a case manager working for a medical company here in South Africa. If I want to continue with this job in Germany, I would have to be registered first with the Authorities and then have work experience as a nurse in Germany before they will consider me as a Case manager.
> I had a look at the website you sent, it's quite good. As I say, there is pros and cons to agencies. I'm just at a dillema of deciding which one to go with, agency or Independent application.


Well that's a good sign that you are not being charged. Not sure about abilities to fast track.

As far as I know, B2 is the minimum for any medical profession, at least I would hope so. Careful about 'less pay and less hours' - that might not be possible under visa requirements.

About the binding contract. You need a contract. Your visa is tied to that contract. If you quit or are being fired and you can't secure another sponsoring employer in time, chances are that you will be asked to leave. So, for a few years, you won't have much wiggle room regarding changing employment, at least not without hassle.

I am curious: what's a case manager in the context of nursing?


----------



## *Sunshine*

Angelhair said:


> They also say that they are in a position to fast track my application should I sign the job contract. This alone is a huge cost.I generally don't like to be tied down by a binding contract, at the same time, I could use the fast track service!


I am skeptical of an agency claiming to be able to fast track applications in Germany. 

If would recommend starting a B2 class ASAP and starting the evaluation process.


----------



## Angelhair

ALKB said:


> Well that's a good sign that you are not being charged. Not sure about abilities to fast track.
> 
> As far as I know, B2 is the minimum for any medical profession, at least I would hope so. Careful about 'less pay and less hours' - that might not be possible under visa requirements.
> 
> About the binding contract. You need a contract. Your visa is tied to that contract. If you quit or are being fired and you can't secure another sponsoring employer in time, chances are that you will be asked to leave. So, for a few years, you won't have much wiggle room regarding changing employment, at least not without hassle.
> 
> I am curious: what's a case manager in the context of nursing?


A case manager in South Africa is someone who handles the medical accounts, clinical status and approvals/rejections of certain procedures that are required whilst the patient is in hospital. Generally working in the private sector, or medical aid scheme. We accurately save information on a system and update accordingly as the patient transitions from one facility to another right up till the discharge of the patient from hospital.


----------



## Angelhair

*Sunshine* said:


> I am skeptical of an agency claiming to be able to fast track applications in Germany.
> 
> If would recommend starting a B2 class ASAP and starting the evaluation process.


Why is that? I believe the fast track system is something that is published on the website and is a recognized process I thought?is it not?


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> Why is that? I believe the fast track system is something that is published on the website and is a recognized process I thought?is it not?


Published on which website?


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> A case manager in South Africa is someone who handles the medical accounts, clinical status and approvals/rejections of certain procedures that are required whilst the patient is in hospital. Generally working in the private sector, or medical aid scheme. We accurately save information on a system and update accordingly as the patient transitions from one facility to another right up till the discharge of the patient from hospital.


I am not sure whether a nurse would do this in Germany or whether a different qualification would be needed (EDIT: sounds like a Kaufmann/Kauffrau im Gesundheitswesen to me or maybe a Verwaltungsfachangestellter with specialization in health care administration). Has the agency been able to give you feedback on this? Possibly with an official source?

I am also not sure whether this job translates at all into the German health care system, but I am not knowledgeable enough about the inner workings of a hospital to provide accurate information on this.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Angelhair said:


> Why is that? I believe the fast track system is something that is published on the website and is a recognized process I thought?is it not?


I highly doubt that a foreign agency can legally pull strings to have your application approved more quickly than an application that you submit directly. 

I used to evaluate foreign qualifications and in my experience applications submitted by the agencies were not better prepared than the ones that we received directly from applicants. Some agencies didn't really even understand the process and cost their clients more money than necessary by submitting unnecessary documents.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Angelhair said:


> A case manager in South Africa is someone who handles the medical accounts, clinical status and approvals/rejections of certain procedures that are required whilst the patient is in hospital. Generally working in the private sector, or medical aid scheme. We accurately save information on a system and update accordingly as the patient transitions from one facility to another right up till the discharge of the patient from hospital.


This sounds like more of an administrative rather than a nursing position in Germany. It is also a job for which you would need C2 German .


----------



## Angelhair

ALKB said:


> I am not sure whether a nurse would do this in Germany or whether a different qualification would be needed (EDIT: sounds like a Kaufmann/Kauffrau im Gesundheitswesen to me or maybe a Verwaltungsfachangestellter with specialization in health care administration). Has the agency been able to give you feedback on this? Possibly with an official source?
> 
> I am also not sure whether this job translates at all into the German health care system, but I am not knowledgeable enough about the inner workings of a hospital to provide accurate information on this.


Well, I didnot enquire much about this to the agency, as the first requoremtn is to be fully recognized with the Authorities.As this is a big step I thought I should get passed that first. 
Any idea on where to have certifcates translated? This is probably the next step in my application process. I have to also get them Aposstiled I suppose.


----------



## Angelhair

*Sunshine* said:


> This sounds like more of an administrative rather than a nursing position in Germany. It is also a job for which you would need C2 German .


Ah ok. Probably right. Any idea on other requirements? Is there a nursing qualification required? And if so, which authority would I haveto be registered with?


----------



## *Sunshine*

Angelhair said:


> Ah ok. Probably right. Any idea on other requirements? Is there a nursing qualification required? And if so, which authority would I haveto be registered with?


I don't think your job exists in the same form in Germany or rather it is not a position filled by nurses. Germany has hundreds of public and private health insurers. Coverage for public heath insurance is for the most part set by law with small variations among the different companies. Coverage for private patients depends on the plan. Approval for elective procedures is decided by the insurance company and these positions are usually filled by administrative staff. 

If an insurance company refuses an elective procedure, a patient can appeal to another organisation called the MDK, which will decide on the medical necessity. However, AFAIK they only employ doctors. 

The pandemic has increased the demand for nurses on the front lines. If you are only interested in administration it'll be either difficult for you to find a job in Germany or you'll be hired and then sent to work with patients.


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> Well, I didnot enquire much about this to the agency, as the first requoremtn is to be fully recognized with the Authorities.As this is a big step I thought I should get passed that first.
> Any idea on where to have certifcates translated? This is probably the next step in my application process. I have to also get them Aposstiled I suppose.


Translations have to be done by recognized translators. That agency should have a list.

I think you will probably have to work as a nurse until you acquire an indefinite residence permit, which does not tie your right to reside to a specific job or being employed at all.

After that, you'll have to see what qualifications an employer for positions similar as you described asks for. While it's by far not impossible to get jobs that you don't have a formal qualification for, it's also not exactly easy and Germany is a very certificate-happy country. Expats like to joke that even for being a cleaner you have to go through a three-year apprenticeship. A joke which is much less funny when you are German.

In any case, you'd be paid less than a person who has the requisite qualification.

Have a look here: organizations that offer such apprenticeship places are health insurance providers, hospitals, but also the army. Not sure how you would fare without this background:









Ausbildung finden – Tausende freie Lehrstellen auf Ausbildung.de


Ausbildung finden anhand von tausenden freien Ausbildungsplätzen. Mache jetzt den Berufscheck und finde heraus, welcher Beruf zu dir passt.




www.ausbildung.de


----------



## Angelhair

*Sunshine* said:


> I highly doubt that a foreign agency can legally pull strings to have your application approved more quickly than an application that you submit directly.
> 
> I used to evaluate foreign qualifications and in my experience applications submitted by the agencies were not better prepared than the ones that we received directly from applicants. Some agencies didn't really even understand the process and cost their clients more money than necessary by submitting unnecessary documents.


OH I see. Are you familiar with nursing registration specifically? What documents exactly are required then? And do they have to be translated if it is already in English.


ALKB said:


> Translations have to be done by recognized translators. That agency should have a list.
> 
> I think you will probably have to work as a nurse until you acquire an indefinite residence permit, which does not tie your right to reside to a specific job or being employed at all.
> 
> After that, you'll have to see what qualifications an employer for positions similar as you described asks for. While it's by far not impossible to get jobs that you don't have a formal qualification for, it's also not exactly easy and Germany is a very certificate-happy country. Expats like to joke that even for being a cleaner you have to go through a three-year apprenticeship. A joke which is much less funny when you are German.
> 
> In any case, you'd be paid less than a person who has the requisite qualification.
> 
> Have a look here: organizations that offer such apprenticeship places are health insurance providers, hospitals, but also the army. Not sure how you would fare without this background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausbildung finden – Tausende freie Lehrstellen auf Ausbildung.de
> 
> 
> Ausbildung finden anhand von tausenden freien Ausbildungsplätzen. Mache jetzt den Berufscheck und finde heraus, welcher Beruf zu dir passt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ausbildung.de


In any case, you'd be paid less than a person who has the requisite qualification.


ALKB said:


> Translations have to be done by recognized translators. That agency should have a list.
> 
> I think you will probably have to work as a nurse until you acquire an indefinite residence permit, which does not tie your right to reside to a specific job or being employed at all.
> 
> After that, you'll have to see what qualifications an employer for positions similar as you described asks for. While it's by far not impossible to get jobs that you don't have a formal qualification for, it's also not exactly easy and Germany is a very certificate-happy country. Expats like to joke that even for being a cleaner you have to go through a three-year apprenticeship. A joke which is much less funny when you are German.
> 
> In any case, you'd be paid less than a person who has the requisite qualification.
> 
> Have a look here: organizations that offer such apprenticeship places are health insurance providers, hospitals, but also the army. Not sure how you would fare without this background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausbildung finden – Tausende freie Lehrstellen auf Ausbildung.de
> 
> 
> Ausbildung finden anhand von tausenden freien Ausbildungsplätzen. Mache jetzt den Berufscheck und finde heraus, welcher Beruf zu dir passt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ausbildung.de


In any case, you'd be paid less than a person who has the requisite qualification:is this because I am from a 'third world country??' 
Generally do employees who work from the government get paid more?? I suppose I guessed right then, I have to work as a nurse first and then proceed from there. Do you have any idea if it is possible to be registered as a nurse in 2 states? For example :Bavaria and Berlin!?? 
Working in the army sounds exciting! How does one go about finding a nursing position there??


----------



## Angelhair

*Sunshine* said:


> I don't think your job exists in the same form in Germany or rather it is not a position filled by nurses. Germany has hundreds of public and private health insurers. Coverage for public heath insurance is for the most part set by law with small variations among the different companies. Coverage for private patients depends on the plan. Approval for elective procedures is decided by the insurance company and these positions are usually filled by administrative staff.
> 
> If an insurance company refuses an elective procedure, a patient can appeal to another organisation called the MDK, which will decide on the medical necessity. However, AFAIK they only employ doctors.
> 
> The pandemic has increased the demand for nurses on the front lines. If you are only interested in administration it'll be either difficult for you to find a job in Germany or you'll be hired and then sent to work with patients.


I see, there are some similarities in the system you outlined. I have decided to find a position as a nurse, as I think I need to get aqainted with the Healthcare system first,aswell as build bridges in the language gap. 
Thank you for your input. Very helpful indeed!


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> In any case, you'd be paid less than a person who has the requisite qualification:is this because I am from a 'third world country??'


No, it's because you don't have a formal administrative qualification. Same goes for a German person without the formal qualification.



Angelhair said:


> Generally do employees who work from the government get paid more??


Not as a rule, often they are actually paid less, but the job is more secure and there are other perks.



Angelhair said:


> Working in the army sounds exciting! How does one go about finding a nursing position there??


You don't need to be German to work a civilian job in the army but they don't sponsor, you need an existing residence permit that allows you to work without further sponsorship (= indefinite permit or similar). And I just checked their careers website and nurses would be expected to enlist and hold German citizenship. (You'd also be tied to that job for 8-13 years.)


----------



## *Sunshine*

Angelhair said:


> OH I see. Are you familiar with nursing registration specifically? What documents exactly are required then? And do they have to be translated if it is already in English.


Normally the documents should be translated into German, however, some places will accept documents in English. Therefore, I would recommend trying to contact them first. If you don't reach anyone by phone during the office hours, then have the translations done by a recognised translator and submit your application by mail.

You can find sworn translators here: Onlinesuche: Bundesverband der Dolmetscher und Übersetzer e.V.

You can only apply toone state to have your qualifications recognised (it us possible to transfer later).


----------



## Angelhair

*Sunshine* said:


> Normally the documents should be translated into German, however, some places will accept documents in English. Therefore, I would recommend trying to contact them first. If you don't reach anyone by phone during the office hours, then have the translations done by a recognised translator and submit your application by mail.
> 
> You can find sworn translators here: Onlinesuche: Bundesverband der Dolmetscher und Übersetzer e.V.
> 
> You can only apply toone state to have your qualifications recognised (it us possible to transfer later).


Ah ok great. I Wil do just that. I'm pretty sure the German embassy will also be able to translate documents,this is what the agency has said. I have not verified this.


----------



## Angelhair

ALKB said:


> No, it's because you don't have a formal administrative qualification. Same goes for a German person without the formal qualification.
> 
> 
> Not as a rule, often they are actually paid less, but the job is more secure and there are other perks.
> 
> 
> You don't need to be German to work a civilian job in the army but they don't sponsor, you need an existing residence permit that allows you to work without further sponsorship (= indefinite permit or similar). And I just checked their careers website and nurses would be expected to enlist and hold German citizenship. (You'd also be tied to that job for 8-13 years.)


Geez! Ok. I guess IL stick to a normal nursing position in a hospital then.
You've been super helpful, thanks a ton! If any questions pop into my head IL be sure to drop a message


----------



## *Sunshine*

Angelhair said:


> I'm pretty sure the German embassy will also be able to translate documents,this is what the agency has said. I have not verified this.


Run (don't walk) away from that agency! They are obviously clueless. 

The German Embassy might be able to provide a list of sworn translators, however, the Embassy does NOT offer translation services.


----------



## ALKB

Angelhair said:


> Ah ok great. I Wil do just that. I'm pretty sure the German embassy will also be able to translate documents,this is what the agency has said. I have not verified this.


A quick check of requirements shows that the German Missions in South Africa accept documents in English. Any document not in English or German needs to be accompanied by a certified translation.



https://southafrica.diplo.de/sa-en/sa-consular/sa-employmentvisa/497190


----------



## *Sunshine*

ALKB said:


> A quick check of requirements shows that the German Missions in South Africa accept documents in English. Any document not in English or German needs to be accompanied by a certified translation.
> 
> 
> 
> https://southafrica.diplo.de/sa-en/sa-consular/sa-employmentvisa/497190


Nursing is a regulated profession in Germany (as well as in most parts of the world). In order to work as a nurse she needs to have her qualifications officially recognised and technically all documents that are submitted to the local Health Ministry should be in German (since they sometimesmake an exceptionfor documentsin English, I suggested she contact the authorities directly).


----------



## Nononymous

I feel compelled to update my Bavarian small-city football rankings, from my original response. Apparently I was wrong about Regensburg. Not only does SSV Jahn Regensburg play in the 2. Bundesliga, but on Wednesday they defeated top-flight squad 1. FC Köln on penalties to advance to the quarterfinals of the German cup (the DFB Pokal).

Sorry for any confusion. I hope this doesn't change any decisions.


----------



## Angelhair

*Sunshine* said:


> Nursing is a regulated profession in Germany (as well as in most parts of the world). In order to work as a nurse she needs to have her qualifications officially recognised and technically all documents that are submitted to the local Health Ministry should be in German (since they sometimesmake an exceptionfor documentsin English, I suggested she contact the authorities directly).


Arrg, you know I'm kind of going back and forth here! Iv received an email from the :
Zentrale Servicestelle Berufsanerkennung
Telefon: +49 (0) 228 – 50208 – 1576, and they say that I need to find a job first before making an application to recognize my qualifications. When I applied for positions for a job, they responded to me saying that I need to be registered in Germany first!!!! It's like I'm going around in a circle here! 
According to the Zentrale Servicestelle Berufsanerkennung(ZAV)-They deal with international applicants and will forward all applications to the ACTUAL Recognition office. So my question is......... If I know where I want to go, why can't they commence the application process??? I will write my German B2 exam in March 18th.For now, I have a B1 German Language certificate.Surely they can commence with the application!


----------



## Angelhair

*Sunshine* said:


> Run (don't walk) away from that agency! They are obviously clueless.
> 
> The German Embassy might be able to provide a list of sworn translators, however, the Embassy does NOT offer translation services.


Whom do I speak to with regards to this?? I want to call them and ask them if my qualifications absolutely match need to be in German??


----------



## *Sunshine*

Angelhair said:


> Whom do I speak to with regards to this?? I want to call them and ask them if my qualifications absolutely match need to be in German??


See post # 12. I posted the link to the official government office responsible for evaluating health care professionals in Bavaria.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Angelhair said:


> Arrg, you know I'm kind of going back and forth here! Iv received an email from the :
> Zentrale Servicestelle Berufsanerkennung
> Telefon: +49 (0) 228 – 50208 – 1576, and they say that I need to find a job first before making an application to recognize my qualifications.


WTF?!?! That info is completely FALSE! That is an official source and they are supposed to provide accurate info. 

Don't delete the email.

You need a job offer to apply for a work visa, but not to apply for recognition of your qualifications.


----------



## Angelhair

*Sunshine* said:


> WTF?!?! That info is completely FALSE! That is an official source and they are supposed to provide accurate info.
> 
> Don't delete the email.
> 
> You need a job offer to apply for a work visa, but not to apply for recognition of your qualifications.


Ja, I was so pissed off yesterday for the very same thing! After sending me several useless emails, ZAV finally realised what I have been asking from 6 months ago, and proceeded to tell me that on Monday they will let me know where the Nürnberg office is and what documents are required! Meanwhile I already had the I formation after I read your post you previously sent, and went into the link and found the info. Absolutely frustrating! ZAV has proved to be a useless source unfortunately. They supposed to be an advisory body but failed to supply crucial advice! I could of been finished with my application already, but instead, have barely started!I replied to ZAV's emails, stating that I found the information myself already, and it's quite unfortunate that it was not mentioned to me before,and that iv wasted 2 months going back and forth because of them. 
Anyway,iv retrieved the application Form and requirements and am in the midst of gathering the documents to put the application together. Iv got a friend of mine in Munich who will call the Government of upper Bavaria on Monday just to clarify some info. As my German Is not great! else I would of called them myself. 
Just a note:The German Embassy DOES notarise and certify documents. They DONOT translate documents tho, one has to source an external translator. 
I can't believe that info on an expat forum is more valuable than info supplied by people who actually work in the system😲thank you for this!!! Sunshine🌞🌞


----------

